# 1632 tubing



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello,I have been using amber 1632.I need to get some red I have looked all over.I found some on aliexpress but there pay system wont let me get pass checkout page.I have tried for a week it just don't work.IT freezes or locks up.I give up on them.Please direct me to someone that has red 1632. 10m THANKS


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*DanKung has 1632 in an amber regular grade but it's supposed to be available in a Premium grade soon. Don't know about red.*

*http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-slingshot-yellow-1632_1410*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *DanKung has 1632 in an amber regular grade but it's supposed to be available in a Premium grade soon. Don't know about red.*
> 
> *http://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-slingshot-yellow-1632_1410*


Hmmmm.
On date may 10 I asked to dankung what about 1632 amber premium quality, but dankung answered:
"the 1632 is very good quality. please just buy the ordinary edition"
So I think they won't release soon the 1632 premium quality. Perhaps they never release it.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Genoa Slingshot said:


> Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> 
> 
> > *DanKung has 1632 in an amber regular grade but it's supposed to be available in a Premium grade soon. Don't know about red.*
> ...


*Last month, I asked in an email - Tim responded that Premium 1632 would be available in late May ... we'll see. Remember that recent poll where they had to have 80 votes for Premium grade tubing? Hopefully we won't have to endure that brain damage again.*


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Patrick t wilkins said:


> Hello,I have been using amber 1632.I need to get some red I have looked all over.I found some on aliexpress but there pay system wont let me get pass checkout page.I have tried for a week it just don't work.IT freezes or locks up.I give up on them.Please direct me to someone that has red 1632. 10m THANKS


You may want to take a look in your local fishing tackle shops. 
Slingshots are often used in match fishing to launch ground bait or maggots into position and in tackle shops around here I've seen elastic tubing for that purpose in an entire rainbow of different colors.


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> ...


Intresting.
Think I will wait until first days of june before order it.
It's very strange that different kind of answer...yes, we'll see...


----------



## Patrick t wilkins (Feb 25, 2016)

Thnks for the info,dk is where I got my last batch of amber.I want red.THANKS


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> Genoa Slingshot said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Monkeynipples said:
> ...


To be sure yesterday I wrote to dankung email to clarify the release of 1632 amber premium quality
(last time I wrote on facebook).
The answer was the following:
"Hi, 1632 premium has been postponed, and 1842 premium will come soon"


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*This is disappointing news. I currently use the 'ordinary edition' and yes, it is a decent tube ... but I had high expectations for what a Premium grade would be like. Now I need more patience, thanx for posting.*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The natural amber colored 1632 is a very nice tubing. It sure has lots of zip! Great for BBs and 1/4" ammo... and also does fine with 5/16".


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Update:
As the email from dankung said, the 1842 amber premium quality is now available on dankung site, so probably we could have the 1632 amber premium quality soon...


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

@Mr. Monkeynipples
UPDATE
Bad news
Just today I wrote again to dankung, to ask about 1632 premium.
This is the answer:

"Currently the yellow 1632 has very good quality and reputation, we don't have plan to release premium 1632 in near future."


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanks for the update Marco. It's a very good tube, maybe they can't see a way to improve it. *

*Always check the quality tho, when it first came out I received a batch that developed holes and tears after only a dozen shots. However, since then I haven't had any problems with it.*

*http://slingshotforum.com/topic/39060-heads-up-dankung-1632-tubing/*


----------

